# 2011 Chinese New Year !!



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Chinese New Year to all Asian BCA friend ! i just back from *Aberdeen Centre* ! tonight have a big Spectacular for New Year Show! here is at 11" 50 PM midnight still have lots people.... !

 I would like to say Kung Hei Fat Choy *恭喜發財* for all!
May all you and your family have good health *身體健康*, good wealth *財源廣進*,
and all your wishes come true *心想事成* for coming New Year! 
















big Spectacular








at 12AM FEB 3 , right on NEW YEAR TIME!
















she is my wife , sorry i take the camera .. so no me !








Chinese New Year Flower & Gift Fair


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not Asian, but Happy Chinese New Year to all. What wonderful pictures, looks like you had fun.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

happy new year.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Chinese new year! Aberdeen eh? does it go on for the entire week?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Chinese New Year !!!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Asian or not *Gong hei fat choi* everyone.


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

Happy Chinese New Years everyone =)!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Very festive night at Aberdeen. Gung Hei Fat Choi.


----------

